# Left at 3 mths pregnant...



## noella (Oct 20, 2010)

Just wanted others views and advice

My b/f of seven years, father of our son and baby-to-be, left me 3 weeks ago. He told me that he doesn't love me. When I ask him what love is though, he reply's with "I don't know". 

Just a bit of history on us:
we have been together since high school (we're both 25 now)
we are/were best friends and always have fun together
we have worked through all of our issues with good communication
i was his first 
I broke up with him briefly and dated other people, while he didn't

I just don't understand b/c he says its me, but he hasn't put any effort into his son (canceling, showing up late, hangover etc) I also found out he says he has to make more money ( so spending less time with our son) but then he has been taking a girl out to dinner and doing a lot of partying. He has made a whole new group of friends that are into partying and drugs. he just seems like a totally different person

It feels like he is having a midlife crisis at the age of 25. Is this something he will get tried of and realize the important things in his life (children)


----------

